# Changing draw length on a PSE Stinger



## pressjd (Apr 17, 2009)

I need to change the draw length on my PSE Stinger NI I understand that I have to move the set screw in the cam , my question is , when I take the set screw out will the cam have tension on it ?


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

It shouldn't have any tension on the module that slides next to the cam.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

I have changed it on my Stinger. There is no tension on the module. Don't forget to change the draw stop to match the draw length. Look at the owners manual on the Browning Archery web site. The Verado for example uses the same cam and it has much better instructions on changing draw length.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

What they said...
A=30", B=29", C=28", D=27" and you can go shorter but need to get a different mod from the stock one. Match the draw stop to the mod position. You might have to flip the bow over and install the draw stop from the other side for the shorter lengths.


----------



## Huntershafter (Aug 28, 2007)

A-30"
b-29"
c-28"
...

There are two small screws in the mod in one of the lettered markings, just be sure if you move the screws from the b position to the c position that you also move the draw stop to the corresponding marked hole (in this example the c holes (either 80 or 65%)

Hope that helps


----------



## screwsy (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Huntershafter! The PSE owner's guide for the Stinger doesn't even address how to change the bolts on the cam to increase the draw length! Crazy. After reading your posting it was a snap. I checked out the Browning site too which had some good diagrams. A bow shop I called wanted 20 bucks for what turned out to be 5 minutes of work! Thanks, worked great.


----------

